# [SOLVED] My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone
a strange problem accrued to me when i logged on to my pc today after my mom i guess logged earlier, all of my desktop icons are showing in reverse like in a mirror view. i tried ti virus scan- nothing found, i tired to look for a solution on the net and i couldn't find either, its not on the graphic options, and i also try to do a system restore and still nothing, and well when i change the icons size to big or small, it look right but when in medium like until now it shown reversed. oh and i also tried to create the icons again, the original icons in the folders are looking fine and when i create a shortcut to the desktop it changing again. i have no idea how to fix it plz help
here is the a pic of the desktop so you can realize what i'm talking aboutת, take a look on the office icons, my computer etc..

thanks


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

did you have any applications that "enhance" your desktop. (organizer, add-on themes, etc.)


----------



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

only the basic vista side bar, but i'm not using any of the applications there


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

is there multiple user accounts on your computer, or is it just one account that you and others use (basically, does your mom have her own user account?)?

EDIT: try changing the theme. right-click on the desktop and select "personalize" then from there change the theme, help any?


----------



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

no we are using the same account man, and i tried to change the theme but the icons still the same. It looks like kind of joke, i mean i couldnt find any virus so i really dont know what that thing is.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

change the resolution, and then change it back

Right-click desktop | "screen resolution"

Edit: though it would seem like this is a joke i think it is more of a glitch, because there are a couple of upside down icon, which makes it even stranger...

and it looks like one icon is in Chinese or something

Edit2: What language is you computer set to? the is a mix between English and something else. so try reseting the language setting to English and then back to what ever language you had it set to.


----------



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

i already tried to change all the view settings, including the resolution. It can be some kind of glitch, but what you think is Chinese it's hebrew, it's not chinese, and i dont have any upside down icons, only backwards like in a mirror view


EDIT: Thanks, i changed the language to only english and it worked fine.
thanks again


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

Sorry, i'm not too familiar with anything other than English and little bit of Spanish...

Did you try reseting the language settings, as the language seems mixed up, as some icons are in English and some are in Hebrew, or is that how they always were?


----------



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

i guess you didnt see the edit... your solution worked, i reset the language settings and it fixed it. thanks a lot for your help


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My desktop icons are showing in a mirror view*

Your welcome. weird that it would cause a problem, but now it makes sense because Hebrew goes right-to-left, right? 

Also, could you please go to thread tools (at the top) and mark the tread as solved...Thank you


----------



## dor_alt (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah from right to left, i marked it as solved. thnks again


----------

